# what center caps u using on diamond racing wheels?



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

i bought some diamond racing wheels and i saw other people using corrado steelie center caps...i bought some but they dont fit right? do you have to modify them or is there something else that will work better? Thanks


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

*Re: what center caps u using on diamond racing wheels? (vw_16v_scirocco)*

anybody got any ideas


----------

